# Glazed Grilled Carrots



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

*Glazed Grilled Carrots, Ginger/Garlic*
3lbs tender young carrots
*Glaze*
1/2C honey
1/4C olive oil
1/4C each Soy and Ponzu
2T brown sugar
1t corn starch, dissolved in
1T salt
Combine all ingredients in a small sauce pan
Bring to a slow boil and then lower heat to simmer

1T fresh ginger, grated
1T fresh garlic, finely minced
1T Sesame seeds
Pick one of the above (garlic or ginger) and add to sauce, if you choose sesame seeds add them as a garnish after glazing.

Grill carrots till just tender and they've good grill marks
Then I transfer the carrots to a disposable aluminum pan and pour the sauce over them
Grill in pan over high heat to get the sauce to thicken into a glaze


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2018)

They look and sound fantastic. I'll show the wife this. For me when it comes to carrots and turnip I prefer them raw. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Chris.
LoL, we're opposites on carrots as I don't like them raw or cooked plain, gotta have mine spiced.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2018)

Those sure are pretty. Love the char.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Those sure are pretty. Love the char.


Thanks Brian, that char works some nice chemistry bringing out the sweet/nutty characteristics of the carrots.

Next time I may cut the tips off the carrots to avoid them being completely charred.
The difference between "That ain't burnt, that's flavor" and "That's burnt".


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2018)

Amen to that. I know i preach to my kids that its not burnt its flavor. That being said i also teach them that there is a burnt so they know the difference.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 27, 2018)

I love cooked carrots.  These look incredible!  A definite try some time.


----------



## forvols (Sep 5, 2018)

Dang Chile another recipe I got to try out, absolutely love the Mexican rice,  I usually cook carrots with some beef stock, garlic, onion powder, soy ginger and red pepper. But grilling them with your sauce looks great.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks great Chili. I never liked cooked carrots until I tried a different version of glazed carrots a year or so ago...they are tasty. I will definitely make these!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 5, 2018)

Great job on them carrots!  Thanks for sharing!  Gonna show the wife this one.  Kids usually like raw veggies, but they may like the sweetness to this!  (Kids and there sugar, )


----------



## mosparky (Sep 5, 2018)

This is going on the list to try for sure. I just gotta find somewhere to get Ponzu locally.

Curious.. what brand of soy sauce are you using ? There's a world of difference between La Choy (my prefered) and Kikomann. This could make a huge difference in the final product.


----------

